

Ask HN: Can any code be made to look pretty? - ryangittins

Generally I put in a little extra effort to make my code pleasant to look at and easy to understand.  Right now, however, I&#x27;m working on a web scraper and I just cannot get this thing looking nice on the back-end.  It simply requires so much massaging of the data that it seems impossible to abstract the hairiness away.  I can get it to a moderately understandable and maintainable point, but I don&#x27;t know if this code can ever be pretty.<p>Do you think that all code can be made attractive, or are some things just too hairy?
======
midgetjones
Can we see the code?

~~~
ryangittins
I guess I was talking more about code in general than my specific case. My
case is just what prompted me to ponder.

